# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Περιοχές >  Χάρτης nodedb βόρειας (και όχι μόνο) Αθήνας

## jimis

Παίζοντας με nodedb και gimp έφτιαξα τον ακόλουθο χάρτη. Ελπίζω να φανεί χρήσιμος. 

ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ: είναι 5000x5000 pixels (δυστυχώς πάνω από τόσα τα κλατάρει η nodedb οπότε δε μπόρεσα να πάρω όλη την Αττική με τέτοια ανάλυση)

Δημήτρης

----------


## lambrosk

Μπράβο ρε jimis πολύ καλή κίνηση χαράς το κουράγιο σου!  ::   ::   :: 

Θα πρότεινα να γίνει Υπόμνημα και αν χρειαστεί να σβηστεί το πόστ μου για να είναι καθαρό!

----------


## MerNion

Πολύ καλό! Μπράβο!

----------


## socrates

@jimis, τελικά είχες δίκιο! Τέρμα το κολάζ (...και ήταν τόσο απλό)!  ::

----------


## nicolouris

Δύσκολη δουλίτσα. Μπράβο!!
 ::

----------


## jimis

Κι επειδή σας άρεσε ορίστε και κάτι ακόμα που έβγαλα από τη nodedb παίζοντας με τις ρυθμίσεις. Είναι λίγο (πολύ) άσχετο αλλά εμένα με εντυπωσίασε...

Δημήτρης

----------


## mojiro

1) τι ρυθμισεις εβαλες για το καθένα ?
2) νοτια/μεση αττικη θα βγάλεις ?
3) τον πειραια δεν βλεπω πουθενα ....

----------


## socrates

Παιδιά, τις 'ρυθμίσεις' μπορείτε να τις κάνετε και εσείς οι ίδιοι! Απλά παίξτε λίγο με τις παραμέτρους που εμφανίζονται στην url διεύθυνση του χάρτη. Υπάρχουν παράμετροι για το μέγεθος του χάρτη, που κεντράρει, ποιο θα είναι το zoom κτλ...

----------


## jimis

Οι ρυθμίσεις με τις οποίες παίζω είναι: 

nodeid: ο κόμβος που κεντράρουμε
w: πλάτος σε pixels
h: ύψος σε pixels
s: scale, θεωρώ 0.2-0.3 ιδανικές τιμές

Φροντίζω και παίρνω και τους δύο χάρτες map2b.php, map4b.php με ακριβώς ίδιες παραμέτρους και φέρνω τον ένα πάνω στον άλλο. Το ωραίο είναι ότι αν ταιριάξει ένα σημείο ταιριάζουν όλα  :: . 

Δημήτρης

----------


## lambrosk

::  Οπότε τότε μας λείπει και ένας καθαρά μόνο γεωλογικός για να κάτσει απο πάνω αφού κεντράρουμε για να είμαστε σίγουροι 3 σημεία...
Έχω έναν σπίτι Αττικής θα δοκιμάσω το απόγευμα...

----------


## xrg

Υπάρχουν πουθενά αεροφωτογραφίες ή οδικοί χάρτες;
 ::

----------


## akis-man

BRAVO Jimis καλή δουλειά,θα βοηθήσει αρκετά.  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## dti

> Υπάρχουν πουθενά αεροφωτογραφίες ή οδικοί χάρτες;


MySat

----------


## xrg

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από xrg
> 
> Υπάρχουν πουθενά αεροφωτογραφίες ή οδικοί χάρτες;
> 
> 
> 
> MySat


Άκυρο, δεν μου κάνει. Είναι για Windoze.

----------


## stknightmare

Περιμένοντας να φορτώσει η 56κ.  ::   ::   ::

----------


## jimis

Καλημέρα, 

Μιας και παίζει πολύ bb planning στην περιοχή και καθώς είμαι άρρωστος και έχω πήξει να κάθομαι μέσα μπροστά απ'την οθόνη  ::  έφτιαξα τον ακόλουθο χάρτη. Ο χάρτης είναι κεντραρισμένος σε μένα, αν και δε φαίνομαι καθώς με έχει καπελώσει ο απέναντί μου, ο Ayis  :: . 

Καθώς ετοιμάζομαι κι εγώ για bb βλέπω ότι καλό θα ήταν κάτι από ανατολή προς δύση, αποφεύγοντας τον dti που πήζει στην κίνηση. Σκέφτομαι λοιπόν απ' τη μια να συδεθώ με outliner (ο οποίος αν δεν κάνω λάθος συνδέεται με dermanis αν και δε φαίνεται) και απ'την άλλη με gaslan (που δεν είμαι σίγουρος ότι βλέπω) ή gthellas ή ekklisis2 (πώς είπαμε ότι λέγεται ο κόμβος) ή ygk. 

Τι λέτε; Ποιοι απ'όσους ανέφερα είστε πρόθυμοι να γίνει κάτι;

Δημήτρης

EDIT: Ο χάρτης ανανεώθηκε με σημείωση των προαναφερθέντων κόμβων

----------


## socrates

Δημήτρη περαστικά!
Ωραίος ο χάρτης!

Η σκέψη σου για outliner είναι πολύ καλή. Αν κάνεις αυτή την σύνδεση και δουλέψει θα δώσεις αξία στον κόμβο σου.

Στον GΑslan είναι να κάνουμε scan μία από αυτές τις ημέρες. Το πρόβλημα εκεί είναι ότι δεν μπορεί να βάλει πολλά ifs γιατι υπάρχει πρόβλημα ιδιοκτησιακό και πρέπει να είναι διακριτικός. Αυτή την στιγμή μπορεί να βάλει άλλο ένα πιάτο στον ιστό που έχει. Για παραπάνω μάλλον θα πρέπει να βάλει άλλο ιστο, κάτι που θα του δημιουργήσει ενδεχομένως πρόβλημα.

----------


## jimis

Ευχαριστώ Σωκράτη. 

Το πιάτο που θα βάλετε στον GAslan είναι κανονισμένο για άλλο bb? Αν είναι δεν πειράζει, θεωρώ εξίσου καλό να βγω προς Ygk. Μάλιστα, αν ο Ygk (χρόνια πολλά παρεπιμπτώντος  :: ) είναι client στον nvak (όχι bb), τότε ίσως θα ήταν καλό να γυρίσει αυτό το if προς εμένα. Περιμένω απόψεις...

Δημήτρης

----------


## nvak

Ο Γιάννης έχει BB με μένα και τον Preston. Ψάχνει και για άλλο λινκ, αλλά θέλει ποιότητα  ::

----------


## jimis

Ένας ακόμα χάρτης με αφορμή το σημερινό meeting Χαλανδρίου. 

Δημήτρης

----------


## alex-23

ωραιος ειναι μπραβο  ::

----------


## jungle traveller

Οντως,πολυ καλος.
Ευγε!!!  ::   ::

----------


## tripkaos

outliner sayz βασικα εαν περιμενεις μετα το καλοκαιρι ισως να κανουμε κανα bblink εαν βλεπομαστε κτλ.τωρα δεν εχω ελευθερο if ελπιζω μετα το καλοκαιρι να παρω καμια καρτουλα και κανα πιατακι...

----------

